# my attempts at soap



## gilligan (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm having trouble getting pictures to load.  And I've accidentally deleted some from my photos on my computer as I upload more(arrrrgggghhh).

This is one I've called "bread soap".  I am very creative and called it that because I molded it in a bread pan.  It was 100% olive oil.  It was my 2nd attempt and that's the recipe I found that I thought I could handle.






I made another one out of coffee this weekend.  I used cocoa butter, shea butter, olive oil, lard, crisco, and a bit of coconut oil.  I played around with soapcalc until I got something the program seemed to like.  I put in powdered milk and coffee grounds at trace.  We'll see if it worked in a couple of weeks.







I cannot believe how fun this is.  Now I don't stew about my day
 at work anymore.  I either make soap or read about making soap or study about properties of oil and SAP values.  I'll also have to work on my photograph saving skills and photography skills (so I can keep up with the great photos here!)


----------



## dcornett (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats!! I really like the coffee soap.

Welcome to forum


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 30, 2011)

Great looking soaps!  It's great you've found soap making such an amazing way to deal with stress ... it sure is addictive!


----------



## falldowngobump (Mar 30, 2011)

I like them--you did a great job!  Soaping is so addictive--I barely get one soap poured into the mold before I'm planning my next one.


----------



## gilligan (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 31, 2011)

I really like your coffee one!


----------



## gilligan (Mar 31, 2011)

hmmmmmmm........  Cut off a small piece of the coffee soap to try tonight (couldn't help  myself).

It smells like.........    horse sweat in the shower.  Not sure how to overcome that but I'm quite sure I don't want my soap to smell like that!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 1, 2011)

The coffee one looks and sounds lovely. I can't see the other one. Too small.  :wink:


----------



## ewenique (Apr 1, 2011)

Turned out great!  That pukey smell of the coffee soap should disappear after a good cure.


----------



## gilligan (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks!  Wasn't sure about what to do with the smell.

It sure feels good.  I will continue to be patient and wait for it to cure.

Now to plan my NEXT adventure


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome to the soaping addiction and your off to a great start too :0) look forward to seeing more of your creations along the way


----------



## gilligan (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's another one:

I made it yesterday with 
Lard
OO
Babasu oil
Castor oil
shea
sweet almond

I thought I remembered reading somewhere that curry will color soap a pale yellow so I added some of that into a small amount of oil and then got soaping.

I was worried it wouldn't set up becuase of the soapcalc numbers.  But it cut okay today late in the morning and it seems to be hardening up okay so far.  I'm not sure how important the numbers are in soapcalc for the properties.

Sorry about the size...I need to work on my photo resizing skills.  And my photography skills so I can keep up with the rest of you!


----------



## MsDee (Apr 11, 2011)

Very Nice Soap


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2011)

i like the larger pictures myself!


love the coffee soap! i would call them all successful!


----------



## Jezzy (Apr 13, 2011)

Well done!


----------

